# the superheroes of shopping



## mspixieears (May 4, 2006)

They mentioned the words "MAC Lipglass" and that was it, I had to sign in just to give you all this link. They even went further and I heard "Lancome Juicy Tube".

I have to say, I always wanted to be a superhero where lipgloss would feature prominently as part of my...gimmick.

http://www.channel101.com/shows/view.php?media_id=400

Watch it! You will laugh!!!


----------



## Janice (May 4, 2006)




----------



## mspixieears (May 4, 2006)

Glad you liked it. Can you imagine Sephora being out of lipgloss?! It could never happen! I pray it never happens.


----------

